# [Indian NR] 9.07 3x3x3 single Dharmesh Shahu



## Dharmesh Shahu (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Rubik's Cube Indian National Record : 9.07 Seconds Dharmesh Shahu*

Awesome! 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ágoston Török (Jan 25, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## aronpm (Jan 25, 2013)

nice job dharmesh

sub10 avg next time!


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 25, 2013)

wearing headphones?


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Rubik's Cube Indian National Record : 9.07 Seconds Dharmesh Shahu*

Ya, because he considers it lucky, and also because he doesn't have ear plugs to reduce noise


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jan 25, 2013)

Naruto music


----------

